# Sub tank mini leaking



## vapeshifter (2/9/15)

Hi. I just can't seem to fix excessive leaking in my 4 week old sub tank mini. I've tried everything that's available on the web but the tank leaks non stop. I changed o rings, glass, higher vg juice, all types of coils from older to newer, occ and rba, etc. The shop I bought it from is having none of it and only copies me stuff from the net that I already tried. Is there something anyone can suggest or help out there or how should I handle the dealer who is unable to help or fix or replace? It's my 3rd STM and I never had any leaking issues. I also own Aspire Triton, UD Goliath2, UD Zephyrus, Lemo2, nautilus mini and many RDAs for my REO so i think i know a bit about vaping in general and therefore doubt im doing anything wrong. Please help guys and gals

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (3/9/15)

Hi are we talking about the Kangertech? If so I had the same issue... it's coming from the air vents in the Base. .. when you refill liquid some how gets into the firing pin Base. . Just check the o ring on the coil is sitting flush on the coil when you tighten the coil to the Base. .. I am not sure how juice gets in there but it does...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (3/9/15)

I have heard of "miss prints" where the threading where the coil screws into the base is not exactly "vertical" for lack of a better word. this means that your coil/rba does not screw in dead center and thus the o-ring does not seat properly on one side. Check it by placing the base upside down with the rba/coil screwed in you'll see that the base leans to one side. This can not be fixed. You need to replace the base hence the replacement bases on fasttech etc. Good luck bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## vapeshifter (8/11/15)

@dannler

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLongTwitch (9/11/15)

I've owned 3 completely different Kangertek Tanks and noticed that each tank's glass cylinder was cut skew!
However I know many people that have much better luck than I...and have perfect Kangertek tanks

I can't speak for the commercial coils (they are hit and miss IMHO, depending on the manufacturing batch)
But I know for a fact that the No.1 cause of flooding on the STM RBA base is due to wicking.
I've helped out and had to fully rebuild 3 STM RBA bases within the last 40 days or so, all different mates.
(This only applies to use of the RBA base though)

90% chance, that the flooding is due to the loss of vacuum/seal within the tank 
Check all O-Rings, threads (anything sitting skew) and also check to see if your coils go TOO low, into the STM tank base....as this could cause the centre pipe to be a fraction short of properly sealing into the centre of the RBA or OCC coils.

Hope that makes sense and I wish you best of luck in figuring out the cause!


----------



## CloudmanJHB (9/11/15)

Same issue here, will give the above a try , thanks all


----------

